# Apple Mail - any way to default to larger text



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've noticed I get a lot of text coming in on emails quite small on the 30" so I before I can even read it I have to hit reply etc then blow it up.

Any way to make it default incoming to 14 point???

TIA


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

First, why do you have to hit reply and then blow it up? Why not simply add the font size increase/decrease tool to Mail's toolbar?

I also find it easier to view in plain text, which means you get to choose the font size if you choose a fixed-width font.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You are right - duh - I do that all the time in browsing and never occured to me in mail 

Thanks

still anyway to set a minimum size incoming?? With 100+ incoing every day any fewer steps help


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

I must be missing something here. There is a "Fonts and Colors" tab in Mail preferences. It lets you set the formatting for the text in the mailbox, message list, message etc. You can set it to any size you want.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I just tried that and it does not impact incoming ;(


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

There's a line you can put into the Terminal that will make it default to a certain size. I have to look for it though...

Here it is...

defaults write com.apple.mail MinimumHTMLFontSize 13


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

*Possible solution.*

From what I can see you can change the fonts in incoming mail, at least in the OS 10.4.x version. I remember the 10.3.x version having this same ability.

As ernestworthing mentioned, you're most likely looking for the Message font (third pulldown menu) in the "Fonts and Colors" section. If you receive a lot of plain-text emails then change the fourth pulldown menu, assuming you want to use a fixed-width font for plain-text emails.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I've noticed that when someone sends me an HTML e-mail from a Windoze machine, usually a forwarded website page (or text copied from a website) the text is sometimes so small that it's almost impossible to read - and it doesn't matter what your settings are in Mail.

I've never ever had a problem with too-small text in a non-HTML message though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Doug that's exactly the case. 
Expergo - thanks I'll try that

Yes excellent that fixed it :clap:- I had about 6 people today with extensive back and forth all with the same issue and it was annoying.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

expergo said:


> There's a line you can put into the Terminal that will make it default to a certain size. I have to look for it though...
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> defaults write com.apple.mail MinimumHTMLFontSize 13



Excellent! Thanks. This small font thing has been a pest.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I usually just hit the Apple key and the plus sign together. Granted, I don't have 100 e-mails a day. Although Nigeria has been busy on some days. 
Robert


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's no spam either .

The default 13 point has made for a much happier MacDoc and good thing as it was very busy today.

It's only from PC html mail useers but I do have one I chat with regularly so this helps a bunch....

Now if hiz Honour would fix the posting issue I'm having


----------

